

If you sleep naked, you are probably in favor of marijuana legalization  - melkisch
http://checkthis.com/ypn  

======
melkisch
We can cross any two questions on <https://poutsch.com> so please let us know
what questions you would like us to cross for the next #opimetrics!

------
doublextremevil
This large degree of correlation just doesn't seem right. How was the data
gathered?

~~~
melkisch
We overlap the communities of both questions while making sure all the
opinions from unregistered accounts are excluded.

